# mosquito lake spawning walleye



## Rmoran001 (Feb 15, 2015)

i live right next to the lake and have been fishing for spawning walleye but come up empty and haven't seen any rolling yet but its probably a little early but here soon.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I got my boat ready yesterday and I was going to go today now I don't feel guilty for not going. There were a few guys out when I went by earlier.


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

I got 3 eyes the other night nothing last night


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

theishmaster said:


> I got 3 eyes the other night nothing last night


Got out today. Froze my a.. Off. Winds out of the north at 15 mph not fun. Didn't know mosquito could get 3ftrs on it. Anyways managed 2 small eyes that went back in the water. Jig and minnow. I think it could have been a good outing if weather would have allowed. Fished two hrs


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

marshal45 said:


> Got out today. Froze my a.. Off. Winds out of the north at 15 mph not fun. Didn't know mosquito could get 3ftrs on it.


Oh Yeah, got caught in a wind direction change from west to north out there once IN a Canoe! The waves have ten miles of lake to the North to build those white caps and only takes a marginal wind speed to do it! "Pucker time" going back to the marina launch from the east shore! Got soaked but made it.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

What was water temp today?


----------



## The BigGuy (Aug 6, 2015)

what do you guys use to catch Eyes zoom soft plastics, Rapala XR 7 or 8? I was thinking about Fishing Mosquito causeway this weekend, Do some fan casting with soft plastics and small rapalas what is the most popular lure size, color and brand Thanx


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Last July only boat out there in a bad wind, 3 footers and white caps. Stayed near the causeway most of the day.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

The BigGuy said:


> what do you guys use to catch Eyes zoom soft plastics, Rapala XR 7 or 8? I was thinking about Fishing Mosquito causeway this weekend, Do some fan casting with soft plastics and small rapalas what is the most popular lure size, color and brand Thanx


May I suggest trying jigs with twisters and a small minnow as well. This tine of year, if you're casting to them, work that combo as slow as you can, and then cut your speed in half. No kidding, a very slow presentation is what it often takes to get an eye to get love off it's mind long enough to stop for a bite. I cast a 1/8 oz jig and 2" twister, "White, or yellow" tipped with a minnow. I use a 7' med rod with 6 lb. mono, and never let slack in my line. You want to feel the bottom through out your whole retrieve. When you feel that slight tap lift your rod sharply. Or sometimes, it just feels kind of mushy all at once...that's a pick up.
Now, I'm sure there are a lot of guys here that have different opinions, and I'm sure there are a lot of other patterns that will work. I'm just one guy kind of set in his ways...but my way does work.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Lawman60 said:


> May I suggest trying jigs with twisters and a small minnow as well. This tine of year, if you're casting to them, work that combo as slow as you can, and then cut your speed in half. No kidding, a very slow presentation is what it often takes to get an eye to get love off it's mind long enough to stop for a bite. I cast a 1/8 oz jig and 2" twister, "White, or yellow" tipped with a minnow. I use a 7' med rod with 6 lb. mono, and never let slack in my line. You want to feel the bottom through out your whole retrieve. When you feel that slight tap lift your rod sharply. Or sometimes, it just feels kind of mushy all at once...that's a pick up.
> Now, I'm sure there are a lot of guys here that have different opinions, and I'm sure there are a lot of other patterns that will work. I'm just one guy kind of set in his ways...but my way does work.


Right on lawman. Find gravel humps and cast and retrieve down hill with light presentation. Have caught eyes out there as fast this way as catching perch on Lake Erie. It's a blast when you find em. Water temp was 44 when we got there at 43 when we left.


----------

